# crit workouts near Goleta, CA ?



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

I'll be soon starting a work project in Goleta. In fact, the company is located in the same business park where the Mothballs Criterium is typically held.

I'll be there for a few days per week, and am wondering when & where the local crit practices are held ?


----------



## thedago (Sep 30, 2009)

usually wednesday nights- same business park that Mothballs is held.

5:30 and 6:00 starts - too fast for me  

edit: lemme know if you have any questions on local group rides as well...


----------

